
GrabDuck – try without any registration - grabduck
https://grabduck.com/last
======
grabduck
Only Bookmark with full text search. We change the total's idea of Bookmark.

~~~
nkurz
This seems like an interesting idea, but your posts feel like spam and the
previous one was flagged. If you keep doing it, your account will probably be
banned. This probably qualifies as a "Show HN", and if so people would receive
it better. Write an email to 'hn@ycombinator.com' and ask Dan what to do. I
think he'll be helpful and supportive if you approach him first.

~~~
grabduck
Thanks for the comment! We are new here, so probably were missing something.
What we intended to do was just collect people's opinions about the idea we
have worked out. Will try to fix that in next posts - thanks for catching.

